# Looking for a Male 1-2 yr old in Jax, FL



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi there. We have a WONDERFUL boy that will be 2 in March names Copper - he's the best! We're looking for another the same age.

We go on nightly walks and have lots of love and toys to give!!

You can also email me at [email protected]

Thank you!!!

Here's my boy with his chicken


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe Jenna can help you find one! She fosters in FL! Jenna, you around?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Marlene, are you still getting Droopy?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

what a handsomeboy Cooper is.. Have you tried any of the rescues around there????


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, I sent her a note about Droopy.

GREAT had a boy (Kane) that my heart just flipped over - but I called today and they are already adopting him out... 

Thanks!


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

The Jax Shelter had one too - a girl named Maxine - and when I called - someone was signing the papers for her...

crud....but that just means there's another out there for us!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG first lemme say, i LOVE your yellow wall!! it's so bright!  and your golden is very handsome too!

I am still planning on taking Droopy (new name we're thinking will be Dillon..) but it is pending Jenna's dog compatability test, although if he fails that, I dunno how he would work out for Daisy & Copper either? Definitely talk to Jenna though (AquaClaraCanines) because she is in the area and frequently comes by new fosters needing homes!


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL The yellow wall and baseboard are fake...I'm a photographer and was just trying that color out - Copper HATES my big soft boxes...that's what he is looking so seriously at.

Ok Marlene - if you change your mind, we can give Droopy a wonderful home and Copper would LOVE you!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL do I sense some persuasion happening here?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

it'll take a lot to persuade me... i've been looking everywhere for a perfect red boy... don't try to guilt me into it... i am a sucker for guilt trips! LOL


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

<hang on..I'm looking for a good Copper guilt picture...you know how they are with their eyes....>


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok..how about this...right now, this is his very best friend (no lie - he'll sit at Spikes cage for hours....)

Did that work?


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

...and this is the only hiney (besides ours...but how fun is that?) he has around to sniff...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

hahaha, that's funny. Don't give up on adopting a rescue though, go ahead and put your application in!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lol awwww cute pics!!! don't worry Jenna has found now 3 dogs in the past couple months alone that need new homes, she will definitely find you one.. i'm talking to her right now.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

daisy said:


> Yeah, I sent her a note about Droopy.
> 
> GREAT had a boy (Kane) that my heart just flipped over - but I called today and they are already adopting him out...
> 
> Thanks!


Kane is one of the brothers that I rescued and got transported to GREATRESCUE in Jax. His brother Kody got adopted last week.

Oh, I wish you could have adopted Kane.

These two boys will always be in my heart...fell in love with them.

Keep in touch with GREATRESCUE in Jax....Judi Brown is the president of this rescue....go ahead send your app

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

I filled out the application this morning for GREAT online...You guys are awesome


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

daisy said:


> Ok..how about this...right now, this is his very best friend (no lie - he'll sit at Spikes cage for hours....)
> 
> Did that work?


OH my gosh!!! This is just too precious!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I will find you a dog. Sadly there is no shortage of them. Give me a PM and we will talk!!!!


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Jenna... I sent ya a pm earlier. You can email me also (I check that all the time) [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just replied


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that the rescue is going to be at the scottish games tomorrow at the clay county fairgrounds. We will be going there too. Welcome and I am not to far from you, I live at the clay/duval line at Oakleaf. Maybe one day we can get together and let our guys play.


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey - thanks!

Yeah, I saw they were going to be there - I have a photo shoot today so I can't go - could you check on Kane for me?? I spoke with a Gentleman yesterday at GREAT (don't remember who) but he had mentioned that he thought Kane was being adopted.

I filled out the application yesterday - included my vets name so they can call and verify everything.

My sister, mom and best friend live in Oakleaf! I'm over in Fleming Island.

Copper would LOVE to get together and play. He doesn't get why, when we go on walks, that all the other dogs just don't dig him...LOL

Thanks!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Daisy:

Hope you find just the right brother or sister, for your baby Copper.

Did you see Coa, 2 1/2 yr. old Golden Ret. Shep Mix that REALLY NEEDS a home!?!?!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30289

*There are $200 in donations to foster, adopter or rescue of COA. Priscilla said his foot is DOING BETTER everyday!
I pray he lives to romp around.*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cross posting

*PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST*

*COA HAS UNTIL WED., FEB. 27TH
Augusta Richmond Co Animal Services
Augusta GA

call Priscilla 706-564-5914 or [email protected]
STAFF FAVORITE needs rescue!*

This poor guy came into the shelter healthy but somehow his foot was smashed during his stray holding period. He has been to the vet and the foot has been bandaged. Probably he will need surgery to have one toe removed. 

He has ONE WEEK to find rescue or he faces euthanasia.

retriever/shep x M, brown w/black saddle

contact Priscilla for more info. Transport to Atlanta area avail if needed.

He is doing better. The vet we are taking him to for treatment is saying now that he may not require surgery, if he continues to heal the way he is healing. But we all know that a shelter environment is not conducive to proper healing, so he does still need rescue.
He came in as a stray, but with an expired rabies tag on. His name is Coa. He is around 2+ years old. He is not yet neutered. He is fine with other dogs and should be fine with children. He just loves everyone he meets. We do not know how he is with cats.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this boy needs to find a home soon..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I so wish I could adopt Coa. Don't know what it is about this boy, but he pulls my heartstrings.


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Ugh...that breaks my heart. Do you guys normally also post this info locally (in GA)?? I know I sometimes see these kind of urgent ones on my local Craigslist.

I'm really wanting to stick with what I know and want a kid just like Copper...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Daisy:

I respect your decision. No, I don't post on Craigslist-saw him on Petfinder Message Forum and then started e-mailing rescues for him.


----------

